# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Ants Problems

## Frikkiemieny

Help does anyone have remedy to get rid of ants, I am sure that the stuff I give them acts as steroids

----------


## Justloadit

If they are in your house, and you have pets, they are very difficult to get rid off. There seems to have been an epidemic in the south of Johannesburg of ant infestations.

For outside, I got one of the pest control companies to spray ant poison all around the house, and this seems to have curbed the amount of ants, however in the house with pets, myself included, I was not comfortable having this poison sprayed around the house. I was also a little concerned to use this powdered ant poison one can buy, as this can be thrown up into the air via a vacuum cleaner or general walking, sweeping, etc.

What I found that is working well, better than diluted vinegar and spraying the affected areas, is to use talcum baby powder. Simply apply around the holes from which the ants emerge, and along the path ways they walk, it is a natural ant repelant. What I think happens, is that the fine powder gets attracted to the bodies, and they take the powder into the nest. This powder absorbs any humidity that is in the nest, thereby restricting the nest from growing. It also reduces the ants ability to follow the scent they leave behind, get lost and die of starvation.

What I also found is that over time I have found other crawling insects dead near the talcum powder, and my take on this is that it may be attracted onto the insect abdomin, and prevent them from breathing.

Anyway this has curbed tyhe amount of ants I have in my house. Unfortunately it does not look pretty, this white powder over my skirting and along the joint of the floor and skirting.

----------


## Dave A

> I am sure that the stuff I give them acts as steroids


What are you giving them?

----------


## IanF

I use nip it and it works for months. But you have to check the ants favourite spots monthly and reapply every few months.
http://www.proteksa.co.za/product/nip-it-ant-control/

----------


## henry12

Hello,

Having ants wherever outside doesn't trouble me – it's the point at which I see them trailing along the kitchen ledges that I spring enthusiastically. Consequently, the previous two spring/summer seasons we have effectively freed our place of two distinct kinds of ants and chose the time had come to demonstrate to you generally accepted methods to dispose of ants normally!

----------

